# Divine puppies



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

According to their site, they have babies (2 boys and 1 girl) that will be available in July.

No pictures, though, but I'm sure they're just beautiful!! I adore Sue's Hannah Banana. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

http://divinemaltese.com/maltesepuppies.html

Enjoy!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, thanks. I love the Divine babies too,they have super sweet personalities.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

They also have a 5yo female retiree available to breed knowledgeable buyers.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

BUMP!

They updated their site, and they have two boys available. :wub: :wub: They look so precious. 

They won't be ready until July, but I hope someone from SM gets one. We need to see more of 

these Divine babies!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG! look at those two precious boys :wub: :wub:


----------

